

Show HN: Thinglist, my first iOS app - kylebragger
http://getthinglist.com/

======
hardwaresofton
Thought it was going to be just another todo-list app, but actually pretty
interesting!

Though the use model might be ahead of it's time, since I don't think most
people can interact quickly enough with the app to have this take off (I
imagine that the idea is to basically annotate ANYTHING, and keep your notes
on it forever) -- I do this often, but not nearly enough to seem like it would
be worth it?

App also looks good, go pastel colors

------
mattgreenrocks
This looks very nice! I'd second the comment to be thinking about ways to
speed input of things.

